# rivers to jet boat in western TN.



## montanaman (Apr 5, 2016)

does anybody jet boat on any of the rivers big or small in western TN ? i will be in the area in a week or 2 and looking to do some jet boating in local rivers while i am in the area .


----------



## AllOutdoors (Apr 5, 2016)

Not sure about west TN but just east of the TN river is the duck and buffalo river.
Good luck. Maybe you can find something closer.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 6, 2016)

You can try the Mississippi!!

The Hatchie River is probably the nicest in west TN. Believe it's the only one in the western part of the state that has not been channelized. There are several put in's, north of Covington and Brownsville are good spots. However, jet boats are few and far between around here, as the substrate is predominantly silt, with little to, most likely, no rocks. 

Have fun.


----------



## montanaman (Apr 10, 2016)

maybe something a bit better for jet boating then the mississippi


----------

